# félbolond



## Encolpius

Ismeritek a félbolond szót? Aktív szókincsemben biztosan nincs benne. El sem tudtam képzelni, milyen a félbolond ember, a szótár szerint pedig nem is bolond, hanem hóbortos, ami egy picit ugye mást jelent. Vagyis a bolond sértő, a félbolond nem sértő? És hogy lehet valaki félbolond? Valaki lehet féltestvér, de félbolond... Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, legalábbis olyan értelmben, hogy nem ismeretlen... Mert ahogy így rákérdezel, egyből kiderül, hogy mennyire nem könnyű meghatározni. Igen, a hóbortos jó szinoníma szerintem, mert annyira "bolond", hogy normálisnak nem nevezhető, de teljesen nem bolond az illető, mert az alapvető dolgokat el tudja látni "normálisan"... Az biztos, hogy ezzel nem ajánlatos hízelegni senkinek, éppen ezért szerintem szemébe nem szokták mondani az ilyen illetőnek.
Valami példamondatot kellene írnom, de ezt a késői órára való tekintettel elhalasztom.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...És hogy lehet valaki félbolond? Valaki lehet féltestvér, de félbolond...


 Ha lehet _félholt_, akkor miért ne lehetne _félbolond _? .... Nem tudom, hogy mennyire létezik pontos definíciója az ilyen szavaknak, de ismerem és talán néha használom is, kb olyan értelemben ahogy Zsanna mondja.


> Vagyis a bolond sértő, a félbolond nem sértő?


Szerintem a félbolond is sértő. Lehet, hogy csak "félig", illetve nem annyira mint a bolond vagy a hülye, de az.


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem az annak címzett szermély sértődékenysége dönti el, hogy számára sértő-e.
Nem utolsósorban az is, hogy ki mondja neki.
No meg az is, hogy meg merjük-e mondani a támadó félnek, hogy haragszunk rá.

Több hasonló "fél-" szó van az elmeállapotról, ami egészen sértő lehet:
*félhülye,
féleszű,
félnótás,
félcédulás.
*
Kicsit bonyolultabb: Csak *fél egyig* lehet vele beszélni."
Ugyanis *egyre hülyébb* lesz.

Az énekhangról: "Úgy énekel, mint akit *fél tökre kiheréltek*."


----------



## Akitlosz

Félhülye.
Félnótás.
Félcipő.
Félkegyelmű.

Szóval nincsen semmi probléma a félbolonddal sem, de legalábbis annyi azért nincsen, mint a teljesen bolonddal.


----------



## Encolpius

Tudom, hogy off-topic és ki lesz törölve, de véletlenül vettem észre, egy hónapos csak a kérdésem és rekordnézettsége van, már több mint kétezren  megnézték...nem értem, mi lehet benne olyan érdekes


----------



## franknagy

Mert az emberek szeretik lehülyézni a másikat, és örülnek neki, hogy bővített szókinccsel tehetik meg.


----------

